# hedgehog missing an eye?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just gone to look at one of my hedgehogs and his eye seems to have disappeared, i know that sounds strange but thats just about whats happened!! ill try n get pics up later and people can tell me what they think. he seems happy enough though its a bit worryin not knowin whats happened to him. Vets trip on monday to see whats goin on. Doesnt look infected but want to get it checked n stitched if needed


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww your not having much luck with your animals lately are you CAT :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> awwwwwwwwww your not having much luck with your animals lately are you CAT :whistling2:


i know tell me about it!! with animals it seems to come all at once! you wont have any trouble, illnesses or deaths for ages then bam! all at once they happen!


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

i know one good thng is its all out of the way in one hit 

although it never makes you feel any better,

poor little guy although with the care your animals recieve im sure it wont bother him to much,

id love a hoggie they are soooooooooo cute :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks hun

im on the hog forum now seekin advice also, it doesnt seem to be causin him any other ill effects


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not very good pics cos he wouldnt stop movin but here it is


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

poor little thing.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

the first pic you can see (i think) how strange for it to just dissapear 

poor little fella

OMG how cute:flrt::flrt::flrt: now youve just made me want one even more lol


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Hope he gets well soon,things always do seem to come in 3's...
Monday must seem like a long wait but good luck


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just gone to look at one of my hedgehogs and his eye seems to have disappeared, i know that sounds strange but thats just about whats happened!! ill try n get pics up later and people can tell me what they think. he seems happy enough though its a bit worryin not knowin whats happened to him. Vets trip on monday to see whats goin on. Doesnt look infected but want to get it checked n stitched if needed


Monday? I'd have him down at the vets now, or tomorrow morning at the latest. That's an open wound that is in very close proximity to the optic nerve, which is a direct route to the brain for any infection that may be present. 
If you'd lost an eye would you wait till Monday to get to A&E?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Monday? I'd have him down at the vets now, or tomorrow morning at the latest. That's an open wound that is in very close proximity to the optic nerve, which is a direct route to the brain for any infection that may be present.
> If you'd lost an eye would you wait till Monday to get to A&E?


right first of all, i have been on the hog forum and discussed it and i am going to contact my vet in the morning. You may be able to get down to your vet right now but my vets is no longer contactable like he used to be and only gives the number for pet medics which in my experience dont have much experience with exotics so would rather see my vet. I am doing what i need to to keep it clean thankyou. I appreciate your repsonse but id appreciate it even more if you pitched your advice a bit more consructively instead of coming accross with a superior tone. im not a total idiot you know! this isnt my one and only pet and im not a total newbie. I trust my judgement when making decisions and wouldnt do anything that i thought would be detrimental, though a stressful trip for both myself and the hog to a vet that im very wary wouldnt be very productive when i can nurse his wounds here until i can contact a more experienced vet


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Hi girlies. Was contacted about your hedgies problem so said I'd have a look, see if I can help. Had a look at the pic and from my experience can say it looks like a quilling accident. What happens is a loose quill will perforate the eye which leads to it dying in the socket and gives the appearance of a missing or sunken eye. I have had this before and know many who may come forward to tell you they have too. It is unavoidable and is easily treated. The eye is removed under anisthetic and the lids sewn together and thats it. A course of antibiotics and then you too will have a one eyed wonder . I could be wrong but as this is very common and they get on just fine with one eye I wouldn't be too worried. It is more common in under 6month olds but can happen at any age, it is ironic the one defence they have can also harm them. Also once the initial penitration has taken place which is very painful (the first time I heard a hedgehog scream in pain was with this perticular problem) they get on like before, like nothing happened. Your doing everything correctly so don't worry. Let us know what the vet says. Fingers crossed he'll be OK.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks tan, its good to know that some people agree with what im doing, ive pmed you hun x


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm sure he will be ok!! good luck with him - been reading your posts on the hoggie forum too!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

animal addict said:


> I'm sure he will be ok!! good luck with him - been reading your posts on the hoggie forum too!!!


 
lol i remember why i avoided that site for a while, though there seem to be the same obnoxious gits that haunt this place too!


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have replied on the other forum. 

I am sorry you feel that way about the site.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

POOR THING, GIVE IT A KISS FROM ME oo sorry caps


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lol i remember why i avoided that site for a while, though there seem to be the same obnoxious gits that haunt this place too!


TBH im a bit miffed that youve said that, you came on the hog forum to ask for advice because you thought that was the right place to get the correct advice.
you were given advice by quite a few people on there including myself, which was exactly what tan has told you on here.
i dont see anywhere on the hog forum where anyone is doing anything other than giving advice. Im sorry you feel advice to take him to the vets asap is so offensive, if you dont like the group remove yourself


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

angeldog said:


> TBH im a bit miffed that youve said that, you came on the hog forum to ask for advice because you thought that was the right place to get the correct advice.
> you were given advice by quite a few people on there including myself, which was exactly what tan has told you on here.
> i dont see anywhere on the hog forum where anyone is doing anything other than giving advice. Im sorry you feel advice to take him to the vets asap is so offensive, if you dont like the group remove yourself


your advice was grately received faith and it will continue to be if you ever decide to give it me again. I did go there for the best advice you're right. I dont feel the advice of takin this guy to the vets is offensive no, its the way in which my replies to why seem to be blatently ignored by certain members of the forum who continue to bombard me with their know it all tone and hostile mannor. Ive been back to the thread on the forum and its been cleaned up, though im yet to figure out if thats for my benefit or the forums

as i said earlier, i appreciate your advice as you give it in a constructive way, its just a certain few that spoil it though they seem to linger on all the forums so theres no gettin away from it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww cat hun i only just saw this 

awwwwwwwwwww bless him ya soooooo gonna have to change his name to pirate :flrt:

I dont see no problems with you waiting to see a vet you trust you know how to keep wounds clean and sterile and seem to be doing a fantastic job hun 

hmmmm yeah 1 species forums.............i stay away from them too..............cant think why :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww cat hun i only just saw this
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww bless him ya soooooo gonna have to change his name to pirate :flrt:
> 
> ...


thanks hun, hes doin ok and im sure he will be ok just wanted advice on what could have caused it.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Awww the poor wee thing x x x
I have read a few of your posts on this forum and you sound like a very knowledgeable keeper who goes out of the way to look after not only your animals but animals in distress too so im sure that you are doing everything in your power to care for the wee wun xxxx
Fingers crossed for you and your wee wun hunni


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> Awww the poor wee thing x x x
> I have read a few of your posts on this forum and you sound like a very knowledgeable keeper who goes out of the way to look after not only your animals but animals in distress too so im sure that you are doing everything in your power to care for the wee wun xxxx
> Fingers crossed for you and your wee wun hunni


thanks for your kind words elle, ill keep you posted xxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Kisses for Pirate Hoggie!!

Hope he gets a nice patch for that empty eye whole lol Then he can go Pirating with Ditta and Jack lol

Yup, I'm the same with certain forums. I know one very well known one where if you feed anything other than a certain **** diet then you get your head bitten off even if you know said **** diet is **** lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor baby, No doubt he will be treated like a King by his Mums. Get Well soon little Hedgie :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hmmmm yeah 1 species forums.............i stay away from them too..............


yeah me too but mainly cos I get banned because I offend the tender hearted sensitive souls which inhabit them.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wonder why Fenny :whistling2::lol2: Ya knows I luv ya really:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> yeah me too but mainly cos I get banned because I offend the tender hearted sensitive souls which inhabit them.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
LOL i have only ever been banned from one for some stupid reason i was friends with someone that they all hated so i got banned from the forum :bash::bash:

The other one i used to frequent i got away with telling everyone how snobby an up their own :censor: they were without getting banned lol :no1:

I only really speak to 1 person from the husky world now that i met on the forums...............cos i got sick to death of all the politics that came with being a member on the forums :bash:

My dogs are pets so im not interested in their silly petty arguments im me and just get on with anyone an have the motto if you dont like me tough dont talk to me then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

How did it go at the vets?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im sure cat or ditta will update people on the lil blokes progress when they get online :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hes been hospitalised for the night then tomorrow theyre gunna give hima little bit of gas to see what amount of damage has been done, then they will go from there though she thinks that it is beyond saving as when she shone the light at it he didnt ball up indicating that he cant see anything. So ill find out tomorrow what course of action the vet decides to take. Didnt realise takin the eye out would cost as much as its gunna, vet said as a guide about £150 just for the removal, then £30 for the gas n actually havin a look at it before hand. ill keep you all updated as i find out things


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Bless his lil heart hun 

fingers and toes are crossed for him :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes been hospitalised for the night then tomorrow theyre gunna give hima little bit of gas to see what amount of damage has been done, then they will go from there though she thinks that it is beyond saving as when she shone the light at it he didnt ball up indicating that he cant see anything. So ill find out tomorrow what course of action the vet decides to take. Didnt realise takin the eye out would cost as much as its gunna, vet said as a guide about £150 just for the removal, then £30 for the gas n actually havin a look at it before hand. ill keep you all updated as i find out things


 Well look at the cost of my bitch's eye removal a couple of weeks ago. Nearly £400.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw bless his little prickles, i hope he's better tomo!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, But as we all know. Ditta and Cat will pay and do what is the very best for their much loved pets! Hope everything goes as good as it can do tomorrow.
send him love from Auntie Pimp!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well look at the cost of my bitch's eye removal a couple of weeks ago. Nearly £400.


yeah the cost goes up depending on the size of the animal

cheers auntie pimps, youre right, the little mite only cost us £60 but that doesnt matter, whether he be £20, £60 or £150 id pay it all the same, just hope the removal will sort it out n theres no underlyin problems from it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little man, Im sure he will be ok after treatment though


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes been hospitalised for the night then tomorrow theyre gunna give hima little bit of gas to see what amount of damage has been done, then they will go from there though she thinks that it is beyond saving as when she shone the light at it he didnt ball up indicating that he cant see anything. So ill find out tomorrow what course of action the vet decides to take. Didnt realise takin the eye out would cost as much as its gunna, vet said as a guide about £150 just for the removal, then £30 for the gas n actually havin a look at it before hand. ill keep you all updated as i find out things


 
Aww, hope hes OK, poor little guy. It does sound like the eye is dead but the pic did look like that. I was just reading some of the vet prices, my goodness. An eye removal and overnight stay would usually cost in the region of 130euro for a hedgie here, inclusive of consultation and meds. Fingers crossed for him and hope you guys are OK too. Hugs xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed for the wee guy Cat! Hope the operation goes well.

the last time I had an animal with an eye removed was in January 1995 on a 5 month old kitten. It was done by the top eye guy at the Dick Vet in Edinburgh and the cost was £164.51. He didn't put a drain in and it got infected and then the stitches burst and it cost me a further £42 to have the eye flushed out and a drain put in. 

The full treatment for the corneal ulcer leading up to and following on from that operation cost me £390.00 altogether - 13 years ago!

Bloody expensive things these pets, aren't they?


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Good luck girls...sure he will be absolutely fine in a couple of weeks.In our thoughts.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed for the wee guy Cat! Hope the operation goes well.
> 
> the last time I had an animal with an eye removed was in January 1995 on a 5 month old kitten. It was done by the top eye guy at the Dick Vet in Edinburgh and the cost was £164.51. He didn't put a drain in and it got infected and then the stitches burst and it cost me a further £42 to have the eye flushed out and a drain put in.
> 
> ...


Hope the hedgehogs doing ok
About 10 years about we had a litter of kittens that caught a very nasty eye infection that resulted in two of them having to have an eye each removed. It cost nearly £800 pounds for their treatment.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Expensive business this breeding malarkey!! :blush:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

feorag said:


> Expensive business this breeding malarkey!! :blush:


 :lol2: Hence why I just have two neutered males and the evil tortie kitten. My mum still gets the odd litter of kittens thou.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Orbit is now home though he hasnt had his eye removed. He does need it done however he has a chest infection. The eye is stable at the moment so the vet wants us to treat the chest problem and then remove his eye once his chest is stable. Hes on two lots of treatment as she doesnt know if it is bacterial or parasitic, though she thinks its stress induced so very unlikely to be parasite due to him travelling and being in a different environment for a couple of nights as he wasnt in his usual viv the night before either.

hes eatin n drinkin well though so hopefully by this time next week he will be ready for his operation


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb: Good news then Cat. Hopefully you can knock this infection on the head and get his eye sorted and then he'll be a miniature pirate! :whistling2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awww bless the little hedgiepig! hope hes ok hun and his chest gets sorted... then his eye can be done, and he will hopefully be alllll happy again :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

if its not one thing its another, bloody skunk with his arse fallin out now a hedgehog with his eye fallin out!! what next :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Orbit is now home though he hasnt had his eye removed. He does need it done however he has a chest infection. The eye is stable at the moment so the vet wants us to treat the chest problem and then remove his eye once his chest is stable. Hes on two lots of treatment as she doesnt know if it is bacterial or parasitic, though she thinks its stress induced so very unlikely to be parasite due to him travelling and being in a different environment for a couple of nights as he wasnt in his usual viv the night before either.
> 
> hes eatin n drinkin well though so hopefully by this time next week he will be ready for his operation


Hope he is better soon


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if its not one thing its another, bloody skunk with his arse fallin out now a hedgehog with his eye fallin out!! what next :lol2:


:lol2:aw bless ya hun, it will all come together in the end!
I had the same with bam last night... i however had the excuse of 'ive got fake nails on!!' lol so jon had the nice part:whip: lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if its not one thing its another, bloody skunk with his arse fallin out now a hedgehog with his eye fallin out!! what next :lol2:


As long as it's not you or Ditta!!! :lol2:


----------

